# Obstruction in teat



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

While milking this evening, one of my does had an obstruction of some
sort in one teat. I was able to shift it around (repeatedly) and get her
milked out.But what,if anything, should I do about it if it is still there 
in the am? Massage, heat, leave it alone? 
This is the doe that has had repeated episodes of blood bits in her
milk. Once in a while when squeezing, there will be a little spray of
milk in an odd direction and that is when the little bit of blood has
popped out. I am wondering if this is a clot that is bigger than usual.
She has also had what appear to be calcifications in her milk before.
She has no change in attitude or eating habits. No fever or heat 
in her udder. Does not act like the obstruction hurts in any way, just
didn't like it when I have to fiddle to get it out of the way. I will be
sending in a milk sample on Monday anyway.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Some times if a doe has scar tissue in her udder -which can be from any number of things-
Small pieces of tissue will slough off at random times. I worked with several does that had udder injuries internally in the glands not in the reservoir tissue and this happened a few times while milking but eventually with complete twice a day milking even with kids on them the scar tissue was completely carried off and they milked normally. Keep her milking for as long as you can in this lactation to be sure she does not dry up with any problems that would sit and wait to cause problem when she freshens next time.
Lee


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

She has been milking for 6 months now. Unfortunately, she has such a nasty shaped udder
(pocket in front, shelf in front, extremely poor attachments at the rear, funnel teats, tiny
orifices and it hangs down to her hocks already as a FF) I don't think I will breed her again. 
I would NOT keep any of her kids because of that udder and most certainly would not sell
them to anyone wanting a milker. 
I am thinking because her udder has such poor attachment and swings around when she
is playing/running, that may be contributing to the clot problem. She is a VERY active gal and 
wants to play with the youngsters all the time. 
I just want to be sure there isn't something going on in there that needs treated before I
dry her off. She is extremely difficult to milk (tiny orifices) which may contribute to the bits
of blood. I try not to, but may be grasping wrong/too hard in an effort to get the milk out.
She makes a great "auntie" goat for the other does when they need a break. She is mostly
a pet anyway, I just wanted to see what her udder looked like and what kinds of kids she
threw. Now that I know....... Too bad, she is such a beautiful doe.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes- you are right- the playing and bashing the udder and the small canal are all contributing factors.
I have a FF with a sad udder like that - she is breaking my heart every time I look at her. I had such high hopes for her long long body and level topline and ugly blade of a nose but she has an udder from National Geographic. She is almost 180-pounds as a FF halfway thru her first lactation. If I could just cut and paste.....
What do you do with a goat like that. I can't really justify selling her but I am not going to butcher her either! 
Oh me....
Lee


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

This one will just stay here until she dies. She is my "special" goat
and I don't care if she never has kids or produces another drop of
milk. I will allow myself "ONE" and she is it. (She was one of the 
first pair of goats I got when I got goats.)
The rest either produce or go. Haven't had trouble with that yet.
I had to laugh at your statement "udder out of National Geographic",
Violet has one as well. :rofl 
Ought to have a thread "Who has the goat with the worst udder?"
Pics would be great and give the newbies (such as myself) some
help in knowing what NOT to look for.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

My problem goat:








We wether or eat her kids.

The solution for her gallon a day production:


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Obstruction in teat *

The obstruction resolved itself this am. During milking/manipulating it,
it finally worked down to where it would come out. It was a white
chunk with some blood in it. It looks like a chunk of cream? Was quite
large, about 1/4 inch long and soft to the touch. Wonder if I should
send it in with the milk sample?
Rose, all I can say is WOW. I am speechless after that picture. How old is she and how 
many freshenings has she had?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I doubt it is anything but an injury just keep watching her and milking her out take her temp sor a few days


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually that isn't so bad. Every breeder on this forum has milked a goat worse than this, purchased an animal that freshened worse than this, or bred a goat who freshened worse than this  I have done all of the above. Vicki


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually, I don't have Sophie's pedigree anymore. I shredded it because I'm not going to sell her or her progeny. As I remember, she's four or five. 

I bought her last winter, so I've only owned her through the end of one lactation and this one.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Rose, I think your girl would like a lacy goat bra in hot red or tiger stripes. :biggrin


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Totally agree with Vicki. My first goat could have used one of those udder bras. BUT she milked her heart out.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Just so you all know, I have apologized already. I did not mean to seem
insensitive or judgemental. As I told her, I don't have any comparison to
go by except what I have seen on breeder websites and my own girls.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Michele I would hope our forum isn't like that, anyone can see that the doe has attachement problems, you post was not in the least bit offensive....I was simply pointing out that it gets a whole lot worse than that, and you could breed this doe to a buck with a much better udder in his family and get good serviceable does. In fact in milking LaManchas we found that LaMancha's had much better utility type udders than the other breeds we milked with very little work. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my yes my first LaMancha had an udder so low to the ground and such big teats the babies couldn't nurse off her. But she gave over 2 gals a day and wouldn't quit. I made her a bra myself to keep her from stepping on herself.


----------

